# Jasper County Rut....Full Blown



## Nastytater (Nov 10, 2014)

I looked below but didn't see any report for Jasper already so I hope I'm not stepping on anybody elses report. If so,I fully whole heartedly apologize. 
       Before going hunting this past weekend,I checked DNR's website at the Rut report and it read that for Jasper County the rut ended 11/2. I left Friday for deer camp 11/7. Saturday morning we(my friends and I) have been seeing FULL BLOWN Rut activity since. Several cases of Several Bucks chasing does,Bucks chasing Bucks,Grunting,Snort wheezing,Daytime activity. Two great bucks were downed this weekend on our property,and even more were carried into the deer cooler where we dropped them off.  I would post the pictures of our properties Bucks,but I'm not gonna waste my time with having to visit a separate website,copy and paste.  If I could make a request to improve this site,that request would be to get an upload format for phones,but we'll save that for a later date. 
         By the way,the Bucks we harvested was a Main Frame 8 with Double brow tines,the extra brow tines stuck straight out the back over the skull. The other (My deer) was a main frame 8 without brow tines making it a 6 pointer. Right side main beam was 18 1/2" long,Left side was 20 1/2" long. Both Bucks were in the 4 1/2 - 6 year old Range.


----------

